# What Chicken Breed Is Best For Selling



## Zach (Sep 6, 2021)

Hello,

I live in Sutton, Surrey and was just wondering, what breed would be best to sell to others. What breed would people in area be most likely to buy/be most interested in. 

Thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's one of those things you'll have to check close to home. Every geographic area has their preferences. Americans love English Orpingtons but that doesn't mean everyone in your area does.

What do they want the birds for? Lawn ornaments, eggs, or meat? Check you sales sites to see what is being offered. That will give you an idea too.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Yeah, it would be best to check around in your local area for what sells. Selling chickens where I live right now is a lost cause unless you have something unusual or cute like silkies. Last year every noob bought and raised chickens and there are so many people trying to sell them off now that it is ridiculous! I had to give my chicks away for free.

For us, ducks, turkeys, or pheasants would probably be a bigger money maker. 

What kind do you have now? Do you live near a place that sells chickens? We live not that far from a big poultry seller, so that takes a lot of the market away from small sellers.

Not trying to discourage you, but I don’t see how people make money off chickens without having a large scale production. Sometimes it feels like I produce the worlds most expensive eggs. And to pay to process a chicken costs about as much as buying one in the store, not including the cost to raise them. It might depend on the price of supplies in your area, but I really don’t see how people make money doing this. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Zach (Sep 6, 2021)

Thanks.

I'll check the selling sites but are there any other methods to check.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is hard because you're in the UK. How do people get the birds they raise? Where ever that is would be a good source.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Zach said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'll check the selling sites but are there any other methods to check.


You may want to just go chat with anyone around you that has or sells chickens. Do you have any local fairs or shows you can visit? Ask around and see where they buy their stock and find out who sells what.


----------

